# John Deere Decals



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

I need some advice. Is there a better place to get John Deere Decals for a 1943 B? I asked my local dealer but he wanted $83.00 for a set. I didn't know if that was a ok price or if someone esle bad better ones or not?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Tau44


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not sure if you are aware of these folks but they may be able to direct you to who may sell them. 

John Deere - Model B Parts 

If you aren't already; you might want to keep an eye out here:

Decals, Decal Sets


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Probably not a sourse for decals, but thought you might enjoy this site. It's about the restoration of a 1941 Model B, with lots of photos and history.

http://www.terrystoy.com/Model-B/index.htm


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

*Difference on decals*

SCREEN PRINTED COMPUTER CUT
MYLAR VINYL 


Which is a better decal in the long run. The vinly are twice as expensive? What is mylar?

Thanks,

TAU44


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Tau44, take a looksee and see what you think. 

Decals


----------

